# Against the law - dryer vent hose



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

ddodge said:


> ...so I can shaft the government and still use what I want without big brother telling me what's best for me, even though it's not in this particular situation?


I don't think this is a case of big brother trying to tell you what is best for you. It is the CPSC, the code-making panels of industry professionals, and manufacturers of the appliances telling you that. They're advocating for you and your family. 

Yes, I understand that you're responsible enough to clean your dryer vent out regularly. Most people are not, and that screws it up for everyone else. Fact is that the plastic stuff is unsafe regardless, and caused a lot of fires and carbon monoxide issues (with gas dryers). 

By using a sub-standard product you're not "shafting" anyone but yourself and your family...Potentially.

I haven't seen anyone selling the old flexible plastic stuff in quite a while. You might get lucky online if you do a search. I doubt any reputable hardware store or appliance store is going to sell it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The flexible vent pictured on this company's homepage is very common, extendable, and flexible. The website is selling a dryer box, but I'm linking to it for the picture of the vent, specifically. Flexible aluminum might provide the serviceability you want while still maintaining a safe installation. It is available just about everywhere. 

http://www.dryerbox.com/


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I live in a townhouse and if I ever saw it in a unit near me, would call the fire department and code office if it was not replaced.

You may think you now everything about it, what about the strange event, forgetting cleaning or the new owner that does not know everything?

If you live far enough away, then do as you wish - it is only yout home and family and not neighbors.


----------



## ddodge (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't argue with you on the safety issues. You guys are absolutly right. I would tell my sons the same thing. Just promise me you never take the guard off of a mitre saw for any special cut you have to make, and that you or your kids never ride a bike without a helmet. Don't lean out too far on a ladder, fill a mower while it's still a little hot, or spray charcoal lighter on a campfire. I'm lucky I'm still alive and have all my fingers. Regardless, you made me think about it. I guess I can make the new approved stuff work for my situation if I try hard enough. So you saved me from sure and certain destruction. And for that I appreciate the help. Really, all joking aside. I did decide to use the approved stuff, not because I have to, but because it's safer. You guys are right. I'm not a skin-head, and I don't speed, or drink and drive, and now I don't use unsafe venting even in it's safest form. I feel better about myself already. Except now, I will probably assume my vent is fire resistant and not clean the dryer or the vent as often and burn my house down.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Strange...I'm picking up a little sarcasm. 

Glad I could be of assistance. :whistling2:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Ddodge:

Your dryer will work more efficiently if you were to go all the way to rigid aluminum ducting. That's because the smoother surface of the rigid duct induces much less drag on the air flow.

The flexible aluminum duct is better than that white vinyl stuff, but not as good as rigid ducting.

If you do opt for rigid ducting, a good idea is to have a vertical piece of duct with a clean out on the bottom. Connect to that duct from your dryer with a 45 degree saddle. That way, any lint in the air flow that's not blown out of the house when the dryer stops will fall down past that saddle and collect on top of the clean out, thereby preventing any restriction in air flow even if you have a LOT of lint collected.

Never use screws to assemble rigid dryer duct. The lint can collect on the screws and create a fire hazard.

And, if it wuz me, I would check with your building inspector to see if they have any regulations preventing you from using a LARGER duct on your dryer for most of the distance to the exhaust grille on your exterior wall. The greater the area of the duct, the less resistance to air flow it offers, and the more efficiently your dryer will be able to blow air through that duct, and the more quickly it will be able to dry your clothes. The 4 inch diameter exhaust grille on your exterior wall will reduce the airflow through a 6 inch duct, but not nearly as much as the restriction you'd get if the whole duct was 4 inch.


----------



## ddodge (Aug 21, 2008)

Good information to use. Thanks everyone for the time and help. I appreciate it.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

here is another reason to use solid aluminum rther than flex.

I had mice in the house until I changed the flex out for solid,the little critters would crawl up thru the outside door and chew thru flex, then inside house,,,they DONT chew thru solid pipe,,,period,,NO meeces in the house no more.
I also traded out the ouside flapper door with a pop up one I just reached down and cleaned lint out of whenever I was walking by,worked for me and they couldnt get in that one


----------

